# 94 jeep wrangler problems



## bballfan1203 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a 1994 jeep wrangler. 4 cyl 2.5 L 5 speed manual. Driving the other day the check engine light came on while starting to slow down and when i hit the gas to take off i had nothing and the car died. Checking it out the fuel system fuse was popped. Changed the fuse and ran for about 1/4 mile then popped again. Any ideas what the problem could be? Any idea would be appreciated.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

there is most likely a short in the fuel pump fuse circuit 
check the whole fuel pump wire from the pump to the relay and see the wire has a bare spot and is rubbing the frame


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm thinking pump module on its way, unless you took it off road and seriously slammed the wiring around a lot to make it work loose.

either that or the pump relay is on its way out from age.

I'd say go to a junk yard and snag a relay first, then see if it happens again


----------



## bballfan1203 (Jul 7, 2011)

We changed the relay and drove it about a mile then popped the fuse again. We have also checked all the wiring we could see and couldnt see any bare or pinched spots. My dad unhooked the O2 sensor and it ran for ablut 10 min in the garage but havent had a chance to drive it yet.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Unplugging the o2 sensor shouldn't affect the fuel pump fuse, all that should do is pop a trouble code on the dash board telling you the o2 sensor is inop. try this, run it with the o2 sensor unplugged and note how long it runs at idle, then turn off the engine, plug the o2 sensor back in and repeat the run and note how long it runs, if either run is longer than ten minutes the try it on the street each way, even though the o2 sensor shouldn't affect the thing, some Jeeps are kinda funny sometimes about what does what when.


----------



## bballfan1203 (Jul 7, 2011)

we drove it with the o2 sensor unplugged and the check engine light did come on about a mile into driving but the jeep continued to run. we recently changed the exhaust so im guessing that messed it up some how. thanks


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a strange on to me, I've never seen a o2 sensor overload a fuse before, yall didn't pinch a wire anywhere when you put in the exhaust did ya?


----------



## bballfan1203 (Jul 7, 2011)

it drove about 20 miles with the o2 sensor unplugged then popped again. when we changes the exhaust it ran for a couple hundred miles before the fuse popped so i dont think that did it. we did change the shocks recetly so that could have pinched something. my dad also read that somewhere the wires could be getting to hot and that makes them unable to pass current and therefore popping the fuse....


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*its something that you did that is causing the problem* ... shocks & exhaust are right near the fuel pump wires 

I have never heard of wires getting hot and pop a fuse how by what you say your farther read... almost impossible!! ...now if a wire is shorted to ground it heats up till the fuse cant take it any more and pops ... i have found wire problems before by feeling the wire ... the closer to the short the hotter the wire

will this car *sit* and run for ever without popping the fuse ... cause that would tell me the bouncing and turning are the prob


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, not gonna happen, if a wire or bundle of wires gets hot enough to not pass current, the Jeep will be on the side of the road and thee local fire dept will be dousing it with water to put it out


----------

